# Gunners Up Holding Blind



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I got my holding blind a couple days ago. So far I really like it, we will see how it lasts with time. It is surprisingly light. The box it came in said 13 lbs, I bet the blind doesn't weigh 10 lbs. This thing is HUGE, I'm 6 foot tall and it comes up to my shoulders, most holding blinds come up to about my ribs. By far my favorite thing is the big pocket, I put my winger transmitter, ecollar transmitter and heeling stick in there between my 2 dogs. I had no trouble getting it in the ground, but we have had rain in the past few weeks. I like the square tubing for the upright poles, I think the rivets hold the blind material better to square poles. The rivets are also huge, I didn't know they made rivets this big. It also came with a velcro carrying strap than has and handle, which will be REALLY nice on training days when everyone is on foot. Here are some pictures. My training buddy has a Lou Magee holding blind and our RC has some Butch Greens or vise versa. I think the material on my buddies might be a little thicker, but I'm not real sure, or if it matters. As long as it holds up well. I am very pleased, time will tell if it can handle the daily abuse of training. Either way I know Rich will stand behind his product. My dog weighs 70 lbs and looks tiny in the blind.


----------



## brex (Feb 20, 2012)

how much did you pay for it. I can't find it on gunners up website


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.gunnersup.com/Holding-Blind-p/gu-4phb.htm

I had to pay tax so it was around 150


----------

